# Does this sound too steep/much?



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

My tax consultant said after looking at my data, that I would not owe any taxes. But he wants $450 to do 2018 taxes, and $250 to do 2019 ($700 total). He said he wouldn't charge me to look the data over, but it looks like he built it into our two phone chats.

What do you think?

P.S. I didn't like when he told me to (in a neuetral tone) to "stop talking...that's all I need" when I was trying to explain something.
P.S.S. I hope everyone is well


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tha seems very high to me. You could check around for other quotes. Follow your gut. If the guy is not letting you talk, he may not be the best person to do your taxes.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> My tax consultant said after looking at my data, that I would not owe any taxes. But he wants $450 to do 2018 taxes, and $250 to do 2019 ($700 total). He said he wouldn't charge me to look the data over, but it looks like he built it into our two phone chats.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


Sounds like this is reasonable.
My accountant charges me $250 each year for me and my LLC, costs are less here in Arizona.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Check with @UberTaxPro on this site. 
Does good work.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

@Invisible
@Wolfgang Faust
@TCar

Thank you for stopping by. I appreciate that.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

You might check with one of the local universities and see if they have a free tax clinic, we have one here in Utah they did three years worth of taxes for me for free, not a single penny out of pocket and they got me back almost $3000 between federal and state returns for the 3 years.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Update:

I found a much more reasonable tax service. They will do my 2018 and 2019 returns for *$260*. And they are nicer too.

I hope you are all well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> My tax consultant said after looking at my data, that I would not owe any taxes. But he wants $450 to do 2018 taxes, and $250 to do 2019 ($700 total). He said he wouldn't charge me to look the data over, but it looks like he built it into our two phone chats.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


Because.
"Stop Talking"

If he " knows" Too much
He can not Legally file your taxes.

He will ask For what he needs


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Because.
> "Stop Talking"
> 
> If he " knows" Too much
> ...


From the customer's standpoint---me---I like to hear a "please" preceding the "stop". It's just common courtesy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> From the customer's standpoint---me---I like to hear a "please" preceding the "stop". It's just common courtesy. :wink:


You were incriminating him.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You were incriminating him.


He was being rude. I don't follow you on this.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I pay $250 a year FWIW.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

@tohunt4me. Is correct.

Likely he wasn't being rude he wanted to protect you. Just like a lawyer doesn't want you to talk too much for your protection.

But if he was being rude then yeah don't work with him.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> My tax consultant said after looking at my data, that I would not owe any taxes. But he wants $450 to do 2018 taxes, and $250 to do 2019 ($700 total). He said he wouldn't charge me to look the data over, but it looks like he built it into our two phone chats.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


Too expensive and he sounds like an ass. How does he know you're not about to tell him something vitally important?

I do my own taxes. Been self employed in some capacity since 1990 when it was all on paper. If I was going to pay someone there'd need to be a good reason, and I'd expect them to be polite.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> @tohunt4me. Is correct.
> 
> Likely he wasn't being rude he wanted to protect you. Just like a lawyer doesn't want you to talk too much for your protection.
> 
> But if he was being rude then yeah don't work with him.


I appreciate your perspective.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Too expensive and he sounds like an ass. How does he know you're not about to tell him something vitally important?
> 
> I do my own taxes. Been self employed in some capacity since 1990 when it was all on paper. If I was going to pay someone there'd need to be a good reason, and I'd expect them to be polite.


Good for you; thanks for the sanity check. I know it works both ways but honestly, I was trying to be as polite and honest as possible.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I appreciate your perspective.
> 
> Good for you; thanks for the sanity check. I know it works both ways but honestly, I was trying to be as polite and honest as possible.


Lol they are right, you probably was being too honest &#129315; for the accountants taste.

Hope everything worked out.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

you won't get $200 more than doing it yourself. (or pay $200 less to the IRS)

You seem like you have half a brain cell, file it yourself and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> P.S. I didn't like when he told me to (in a neuetral tone) to "stop talking...that's all I need" when I was trying to explain something.
> P.S.S. I hope everyone is well


The guy is probably mildly autistic or has "social difficulties" not an uncommon trait for accountants.

But yeah just do them yourself with turbotax self-employed, Uber/Lyft both give you a code so the federal is free and state is only $50 extra. Used to be only $20 for state but they upped it &#129315;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Difference between a lawyer and an accountant: Attorney-Client privileged conversations. Under oath an accountant must tell all he learned.

This is why truly wealthy people go to someone who is an Attorney-CPA. They don’t have to disclose all your hidden accounts in the Caymen Islands. :roflmao:


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> This is why truly wealthy people go to someone who is an Attorney-CPA. They don't have to disclose all your hidden accounts in the Caymen Islands. :roflmao:


So is that what most Uber drivers do then?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yikes! I get charged $80-$150


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

M62 said:


> So is that what most Uber drivers do then?


:roflmao: Most on this forum use the free Turbotax edition or find the cheapest person they can find! Most also confuse their tax prep person with an accountant.

No need to hide Cayman Island accounts on this forum!:thumbup:


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> No need to hide Cayman Island accounts on this forum!:thumbup:


I have a Cayman Islands quarter that I got in some change a few years ago. Does that count?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I have a Cayman Islands quarter that I got in some change a few years ago. Does that count?


It most certainly does! :biggrin: Must be some interest or capital gains if you sell it? Only two choices, disclose or hide! Of course you could exchange it for an Asbury dollar!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Likely he wasn't being rude he wanted to protect you. Just like a lawyer doesn't want you to talk too much for your protection.


 a lawyer doesn't want you to talk too much to OTHERS. You and your lawyers conversations are protected under lawyer-client privileges


z_z_z_ said:


> just do them yourself with turbotax self-employed, Uber/Lyft both give you a code so the federal is free and state is only $50 extra. Used to be only $20 for state but they upped it &#129315;


 you got screwed Bud. Mine was $0 for state and federal through Uber&#128526;


M62 said:


> So is that what most Uber drivers do then?


We can't even pay your bills. How we supposed to have money in the Cayman Islands?&#129318;&#128517;


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> you got screwed Bud. Mine was $0 for state and federal through Uber


Uber doesn't prepare your taxes so it was through who exactly?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> Uber doesn't prepare your taxes so it was through who exactly?


Turbo tax. I accessed the link through the Uber app


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> @tohunt4me. Is correct.
> 
> Likely he wasn't being rude he wanted to protect you. Just like a lawyer doesn't want you to talk too much for your protection.
> 
> But if he was being rude then yeah don't work with him.


Lol, conversations with lawyers have protections that conversations with accountants do not.


----------

